# fishing for snapper and grouper in the bay?



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have some dumb questions that are pretty basic. 
Are there a lot of places to find snapper and grouper in the bay? (Not dumb enough to ask anything specific about where anybody's hole is.) What kind of depths, generally speaking?
Does the circle hook rule apply in the bay?
Anything that I should look for on the bottom machine that would help me find them? 
What kind of bait/jigs do y'all use/what would work best? Could I get away with frozen cigar minnows?
How do you rig up your rods? Would any normal reef or wreck type rig work?
Do you anchor up or drift?

Thanks for any help. When it's just me and my lady fishing in the Gulf, things can he a little hard to handle because I have to do everything myself. The Hot Spots report yesterday was pretty damn cool. Thought I might give it a shot.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Check on a local chart of the bay. There are areas marked as "dumping grounds". These areas hold fish on old crap that has been dumped over the years. Just troll stretch 30's and keep your eye on the bottom machine in anywhere from 20' to 50' of water. You might get a grouper on the stretch while you search. Look for small rubble on the bottom, maybe 3 or 4 feet of relief.

Same rules and rigs apply as in the gulf. 

Live bait is best as always.

Jim


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://earthnc.com/online-nautical-charts


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it doesn't look like the newest chart says "Dumping Grounds" anymore, but nearly the entire area north of Ft. Pickens out to the channel used to be labeled as such.

Jim


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Are those marked as "spoil areas" on the chart?

I can't believe I've been so stupid. I have a new chart and never use it.

Any help on the anchor vs drift thing?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

"Spoil Areas" are where dredged material from a channel is dumped, it might hold fish but the "Dumping Grounds" seem to have a lot more foreign material on the bottom. If you can find an older chart it'll be on there north of Pickens from about the pier to the old Coast Guard Station north to the channel.

I generally try to anchor, but the spots care generally very small so it can be tough to target your anchor spot especially if the tide is moving. 

Jim


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

we catch them anywhere from 18' of water to 50+ in the bay, 
yes, you do have to use circle hooks.
live baits work well, as well as whole or butterflied menhaden.
as far as the bottom machine marking up, some structure just blows up so big ray charles could see it, but the majority of the structure is very small, as in it hardly marks up on most machines. 
just look around and drop some baits down, if you're on the spot you'll get bit pretty quick.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey john sent u a pm... did not relize we have chatted before.. lol hope to fish with you guys on a bay grouper trip..


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> we catch them anywhere from 18' of water to 50+ in the bay,
> yes, you do have to use circle hooks.
> live baits work well, as well as whole or butterflied menhaden.
> as far as the bottom machine marking up, some structure just blows up so big ray charles could see it, but the majority of the structure is very small, as in it hardly marks up on most machines.
> just look around and drop some baits down, if you're on the spot you'll get bit pretty quick.


Thanks, John. The Hot Spots post got me started thinking about all of this.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

One more question from a bay rookie. Besides using circle hooks, #2? do you have to have a venting tool onboard?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

HankHill said:


> One more question from a bay rookie. Besides using circle hooks, #2? do you have to have a venting tool onboard?


Good question. I'd assume so if you have to use circle hooks.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd sure hate to run afowl of FWC.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

HankHill said:


> do you have to have a venting tool onboard?


I keep one on board regardless. Don't want a fine if a FWC officer is having a bad day.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

yes on the venting tool and dehooker. all same rules apply for reef fish no matter where they are targeted! 

good luck guys and hold on! those snapper in the bay are a whole different beast then the ones out deep!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

HankHill said:


> One more question from a bay rookie. Besides using circle hooks, #2? do you have to have a venting tool onboard?


Yes, though you should not need to use it.

Approved dehooker too.

Jim


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen, I appreciate all the info


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Whitie9688 said:


> yes on the venting tool and dehooker. all same rules apply for reef fish no matter where they are targeted!
> 
> good luck guys and hold on! those snapper in the bay are a whole different beast then the ones out deep!!!


How so? Do they fight harder?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

There's no doubt they fight harder. I have no idea why, or how to begin explaining it. It must have something to do with them being in shallower water, whatever the case, make sure your drags are beat down with a hammer.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks so much to everyone posting in this thread. I have been cruising around the area north of Ft. Pickens and diving a few of the spots that I find to see what is down there. Found some shopping carts earlier this year that had about 4-5 nice gags on it and about 10-15 keeper ARS. I plan on heading out to shoot me a few of those gags next weekend. Does anyone know if this is ok? I assume it would be fine but it doesn't hurt to ask around. It's so nice to be able to dive in 35 feet of water and not have to waste so much gas to find some meat for the table. Also helps when the weather is bad. Visibility on the other hand...last time it was about 5-8 feet. If anyone is curious as to what they are fishing on let me know in a PM and I will dive it and tell you whats down there. I love exploring all my fishing holes to see whats going on down there.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

be safe and have some fun... 



ClemsonTiger11 said:


> Thanks so much to everyone posting in this thread. I have been cruising around the area north of Ft. Pickens and diving a few of the spots that I find to see what is down there. Found some shopping carts earlier this year that had about 4-5 nice gags on it and about 10-15 keeper ARS. I plan on heading out to shoot me a few of those gags next weekend. Does anyone know if this is ok? I assume it would be fine but it doesn't hurt to ask around. It's so nice to be able to dive in 35 feet of water and not have to waste so much gas to find some meat for the table. Also helps when the weather is bad. Visibility on the other hand...last time it was about 5-8 feet. If anyone is curious as to what they are fishing on let me know in a PM and I will dive it and tell you whats down there. I love exploring all my fishing holes to see whats going on down there.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It IS legal to dive and shoot fish in the bay, just not in a shipping channel.

Jim


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

ClemsonTiger11 said:


> Thanks so much to everyone posting in this thread. I have been cruising around the area north of Ft. Pickens and diving a few of the spots that I find to see what is down there. Found some shopping carts earlier this year that had about 4-5 nice gags on it and about 10-15 keeper ARS. I plan on heading out to shoot me a few of those gags next weekend. Does anyone know if this is ok? I assume it would be fine but it doesn't hurt to ask around. It's so nice to be able to dive in 35 feet of water and not have to waste so much gas to find some meat for the table. Also helps when the weather is bad. Visibility on the other hand...last time it was about 5-8 feet. If anyone is curious as to what they are fishing on let me know in a PM and I will dive it and tell you whats down there. I love exploring all my fishing holes to see whats going on down there.


Dammit, I hope I don't hook you.

(That was a joke, by the way.)


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Brett, when are we going? Now that we got room in the new place, Liz offered to watch your youngins so we could head out during the week.


----------

